# 3 straight years as the best lottery team



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

And the Rockets have had some of the best lottery team in league history the last 12 years.

2001- 45-37 (.549)
2003- 43-39 (.524)
2010- 42-40 (.512)
2011- 43-39 (.524)
2012- 34-32 (.515)

It's a shame because they would of made the playoffs in the East each of the above seasons and even threatened for home court in the first round.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I would be so furious at this point if I was a Rockets fan.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

They could use some better defensive players. Maybe a better PG or C. Should be some options in the lottery this year.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This is aggravating. I swear this is like NBA purgatory. Not good enough in the west to get in the post season, but too good to get anything franchise changing in the draft.

All we keep hearing every summer is "we will look to improve through trades and free agency"

UGH


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah this is the last place you want to be.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I want to resign Dragic.

Also trade Martin for pieces. 
What do people think of Martin for Kanter and Utah's 15th pick? 
Would Utah do that?
Scola as well for an expiring and a pick. 

I am happy to fall to rise again. 
Don't pick up the option on Dalembert time to go young.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I dont think Utah would give up Kanter and #18. I think Minny has Utah's pick anyway, so its moot. Maybe u can snag Williams or Beasley from Minny tho? Utah will get the GSW pick if its outside the top 6 or 7, but would they trade a top 10 pick for KMart?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh damn i thought Jazz would have that congrats to T-Wolves on getting that draft pick. A lot lower than youd expect for an 8th seed though.

I want a C and Kanter is not being utilised at all over in Utah. 
I think i would do Martin for Kanter straight up though in my head its not a good deal.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

This is where the Wolves were for KGs last few seasons. They haven't even dug themselves out of it yet but were finally headed in the right path this season till Rubio got hurt.


----------

